# guess what sucks?



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i had a football game yesterday and i broke my right thumb. ouch. i can't ride the quads any more until it heals. ive already tried but then i thought what if i get stuck? then i'de be really screwed.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

OUCH, how long till it heals.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

4-6 weeks and possibly surgery + therapy


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

When it heals working the gas can be your thrapy Haha


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

it had to be my dominate thumb


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

My buddy has only one arm and hooked up a cable from the throttle side of the machine across the bars to a second throttle on the other side. Don't give up....adapt and overcome.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You can buy left hand throttles for about $100 bucks i think, called goldfinger or something


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

could be worse my brother in law's tree climbing stand broke and he fall . shattered his leg and has to have pins


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

it could definetly be worse. and i'm thankful that it wasn't. but this sucks monkey butt. even if i got the left hand throttle kit i couldn't steer because my whole hand is wrapped up.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

oh didn't know that.. that sucks big time :/


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Crap you can't even play quadding video games just to get that feeling. Guess you'll have to resort to putting together puzzles for a while eh?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Time to get a SidexSide!!! haha!! :bigok:


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

quick picture. this is from a day it happned like an hour after it. pretty swollen huh? i had to take off the splint to see what it looked like today and its gross. my camera is on vacation with my dad.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I shot a 16p framing nail through my right thumb last year. It took me and 300lb employee to pull the nail back out. It hurt for awhile but I think you will be riding again sooner than you think. good luck.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

doctor said splint for a month.....


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I shot a 16p framing nail through my right thumb last year. It took me and 300lb employee to pull the nail back out. It hurt for awhile but I think you will be riding again sooner than you think. good luck.


2 things. sweet renegade. and how long before you were riding again?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

It don't look that swollen. My thumb is bigger than that..lol..The worst I've had happen to me was a big nail went through the middle of my foot.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

Eight said:


> It don't look that swollen. My thumb is bigger than that..lol..The worst I've had happen to me was a big nail went through the middle of my foot.


again. about an hour after it happned. its much worse now


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Well shoot can you move it at all.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

Eight said:


> Well shoot can you move it at all.


 
no. but i can wrap my free fingers around the bar and work the throttle. ))


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

see the mud on it?
)))


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

well idk whats up with kids and breaking their right thumbs we had 2 kids do it during our season but unfortunantly its over now we had one kid break it at a game and the other broke his on a stationary bike its a long story... well i hope you heal soon so you can go riding again


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

IDK if I would wrap my fingers around the bar to ride. Hit a good bump and you'll be stuck in that splint a little longer.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm I don't actually use my thumb anyway. It gets too tired. I sort of use the lower part of the thumb, almost the palm. Since you've got the splint, that may work for you.


----------

